# Sombo Clinic in Portland Oregon



## Aaron Fields (Oct 17, 2008)

*Just a heads up for anybody who may have interest.*

*Aaron Fields, of SEA-TOWN Sombo and the Seattle Jujutsu Club, will be teaching a two day Sombo clinic in Portland Oregon.  **www.seattle-jujutsu.org*

*This clinic will be open to all level of grapplers, including those wishing to get a feel for Sombo.*

*The clinic will include both standing and ground, based around movement mechanics.*

*Space is somewhat limited; so let somebody know you want to show*.  

*When: November 29th and 30th, Sat 3-6pm Sunday 11-2*
*Cost:  25 bucks and a sunny disposition for both days*

*Kims Taekwon-do**
8113 SE 13th Street
Portland, OR 97213*

*CONTACTS:*
*Aaron Fields at **batakhan@speakeasy.net** or 206-713-9745*

*Host Aaron Brown at **aaron.brown@comcast.net** or 503-807-8031*


Regards,
Aaron Fields


----------

